
Show HN: Trending media via Twitter API filtered by topic; Olympics example - mw1
http://topicaltracker.com/
======
mw1
I'm the developer, and this is a work-in-progress demo of a software package
that processes and summarizes the statuses, photos, videos and links pulled
from Twitter's streaming API. After supplying a list of hashtags, user
accounts and keywords for a particular topic, thousands of tweets per minute
(in this example) are mined and the most popular and rising content is curated
for display. I am looking for feedback if people would find this useful for
their own niche topics of interest, made available as a software-as-a-service
package, open-sourced on github, or both. It's not perfectly polished yet...

